# What kind of treats do you give to your rat when training?



## RatterKing (May 17, 2015)

Just wondering what foods people use for treats. Does anyone make their own rat treats?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I give mine fresh blueberries (but that is actually more part of their diet)... as far as treats, I like baby cereal puffs, Cheerios, and sunflower seeds.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

i was wondering the same thing. I've been trying to find something small enough & loved enough to use for training. Mine like cheerios but do not go crazy for them. I gave a few pieces of peanut butter crunch and they like that alot but it is a bit too sugary to use IMO. For treats I give baby gerber puffs which they LOVE.


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

Puffed rice cereal can make good treats for training. They like plain oats too for some reason. Sunflower and pumpkin seeds are well loved, but they can't have too many of those. You could give them yogurt maybe too, I haven't tried it for training but it seems reasonable to let them lick a bit off of your finger as a reward. If you can cut bits of fruit small enough so it's just a bite worth that could work also.
And while it's not for training, sometimes I share my food with them, or give them a bone from dinner. I once gave my guys a tiny bowl of beef stew, I just cut up a tiny bit of everything for them, they loved that. They like frozen berries too, but those make a mess if they don't eat them right away. Banana seems to be their favorite fruit, apple is OK sometimes, other times they won't eat it. They love roasted sweet potato and winter squash too.


----------

